

TRS-80 Model III emulator in Go with a web interface - bane
https://github.com/lkesteloot/trs80

======
BorisMelnik
I guess Go is a real language now that it has a TRS-80 emulator. Seriously
though, great accomplishment. This is really neat esp after I just got done
watching "halt and catch fire" tonight

------
jaeming
Waxing nostalgic now. This was my first computer. A Radioshack employee later
told me PC hobbyists joked that the TRS was short for 'trash'.

